# light colored mahogany? maybe



## APBcustoms (Apr 1, 2015)

i got this piece of wood from that furniture makers shop its quite large. it looks like mahogany to me but is super light. what do you guys think it is? if it is mahogany would you know what type @phinds





 

End grain


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2015)

Face grain doesn't look like any mahogany I've seen, but it's not a really good pic, seems like.

The end grain shot is so washed out I can't see the details but from what I can see, it doesn't look like mahogany (no marginal parenchyma at all that I can see but that could be because it so washed out)


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 1, 2015)

I can try and get better pictures


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 1, 2015)

here is what i took with a real camera but doesn't look any better maybe even worse


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2015)

Actually it's a bit better because I now think I can see marginal parenchyma. But if the color of the wood is what is showing up here, then it's not mahogany unless it's been out the in weather for a few years.


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 1, 2015)

phinds said:


> Actually it's a bit better because I now think I can see marginal parenchyma. But if the color of the wood is what is showing up here, then it's not mahogany unless it's been out the in weather for a few years.



It's been in a shop for upwards of 30 years so it could of aged like this but if think it would get darker


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 1, 2015)

The wood is the lighter color the dark color is water


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> It's been in a shop for upwards of 30 years so it could of aged like this but if think it would get darker


Out of the weather, it would not turn gray, so my guess is it's not mahogany, but without better pics I couldn't guess what is IS.


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 1, 2015)

phinds said:


> Out of the weather, it would not turn gray, so my guess is it's not mahogany, but without better pics I couldn't guess what is IS.


It's been out of the weather and I'll try and get better photos tomorrow I can sand it to 400


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> It's been out of the weather and I'll try and get better photos tomorrow I can sand it to 400


End grain sanding to 400 would be good


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 1, 2015)

phinds said:


> End grain sanding to 400 would be good



Ok can do that for sure it's hard to get a good end grain shot do you have any suggestions


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> Ok can do that for sure it's hard to get a good end grain shot do you have any suggestions


You have to have a camera that can do it. A scanner on hi-res is also a good way to do it if your camera isn't up to the job. I haven't used a scanner for that in many years but I remember getting good results at 600DPI.

My camera (Canon SX40) is one step below an SLR but it has a fantastic zoom (35X) and a fantastic micro capability so I don't need any other lenses. I can get as close as 1/2" from the subject and get about 25X but it's tricky to get decent lighting when the lens is almost up the subject so I use just over 1" and get 12X


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 1, 2015)

phinds said:


> You have to have a camera that can do it. A scanner on hi-res is also a good way to do it if your camera isn't up to the job. I haven't used a scanner for that in many years but I remember getting good results at 600DPI.
> 
> My camera (Canon SX40) is one step below an SLR but it has a fantastic zoom (35X) and a fantastic micro capability so I don't need any other lenses. I can get as close as 1/2" from the subject and get about 25X but it's tricky to get decent lighting when the lens is almost up the subject so I use just over 1" and get 12X



I have a professional camera that I shot weddings with and other things I mean it takes great photos but this end grain just seems to all be so close to the same color that it struggles to focus


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> I have a professional camera that I shot weddings with and other things I mean it takes great photos but this end grain just seems to all be so close to the same color that it struggles to focus


Does it focus on other things that close up? One trick I sometimes have to use on my camera is to put the back side of a US $1 bill right up to the subject, focus on that and then take the pic. My camera (and very likely yours) will do a focus with a half-press of the "take the picture" button and then you can point it elsewhere (or remove the $1 bill) and press the rest of the way to take the pic.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

Show the whole board too Austin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll get some pics tomorrow i just moved the remainder of my cabinet shop home.


----------



## phinds (Apr 2, 2015)

Good end pic ... I'd say this is most likely a truck but I can't quite ID the model

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

